# new to Pcola fishing, have a trip Sunday



## nickestes9 (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm headed out on inshore/offshore trip on Sunday. Any suggestions on leader build, good flys for this time of the year. I'm going to post up some pics of what I have salt water wise, I feel fairly confident my bases are covered but local input is always best. 

fishing with a stiff 8wt st. croix and a heavy okuma reel, using a bermuda triangle taper with lost tip

1. recommendations for backing weight?
2. good flys?
3. leader recommendations

guide sounded like a great guy, said he would do his best to get us on something in the gulf, anyone had luck anytime soon bringing snapper up top? or did well with the jacks when they were in season? any other ideas of what to be ready for? I know its a slim chance on cobia this late, just dont want to be caught standing on the deck looking at a fish just shaking my head knowing I could have had the right gear.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Chunk up some sardines into small pieces and scatter them over structure. The snapper will come up. Use a fly that matches your chunks as close as possible, or maybe mimic small bait fish that would be eating too. cast into the spread and hold on. A big snapper on fly would be pretty awesome


----------

